# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Valdoxan en seroquel wie kan mij helpen

## oda20

hallo ik ben sinds vanavond aan de valdoxan gegaan maar ik slikt nu ook al ruim bijna 8 maanden seroquel 200 mg met 3 maal daags akineton en dan ook nog eens 3 maal daags oxazepam en nu moet ik savonds gaan beginnen met valdoxan 1 tablet en na 3 dagen moet ik er 2 neme omdat ik rook kan iemand mij vertellen kan dit wel allemaal samen ik voel me nu net af en toe een pillen doos

----------


## sietske763

@oda,
vroeger gaven ze akineton tegen de bijwerkingen van meds, bv een soort AD,
waarvoor kijg jij dat??
en wat gebeurt er evt. als je dit niet sikt?
sero wordt voor verschillende klachten voorgescheven worden, van psychotische mensen tot ""gewoon"" slapeloosheid.
valdoxan is voor depressies waarbij ook slaapklachten erg hoog zijn..

ik heb ook sero gehad in combi met vadoxan,
door de sero had ik geen pam meer nodig....omdat sero slapeigheid en rust geeft, dus ik snap niet zo goed waarom je nog 3 x oxazepam krijgt....

valdoxan vinden de meeste mensen verschrikkelijk.....maar ik zie dat je dat topic al gevonden hebt.....
2 tabl valdoxan is echt geen vreemde dosering..

dus om bij jouw vraag te blijven;
waarom akineton
waarom 3x daags oxazepam
deze 2 meds zou ik Qua mijn ervaring(en kennis) echt overbodig vinden...in combi met wat je al slikt....

----------

